# Roundup Ready Soybean Advertisement



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I noticed an advertisement for Roundup Ready Soybeans when I logged onto the Forum a few minutes ago, does this mean that "Prepared Society" endorses this Monsanto GMO product? 

I hope not.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Davarm said:


> I noticed an advertisement for Roundup Ready Soybeans when I logged onto the Forum a few minutes ago, does this mean that "Prepared Society" endorses this Monsanto GMO product?
> 
> I hope not.


I haven't seen that one but I also, would be seriously disappointed if that were the case Monsanto is evil, all the way down to it's roots. :gaah:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Davarm said:


> I noticed an advertisement for Roundup Ready Soybeans when I logged onto the Forum a few minutes ago, does this mean that "Prepared Society" endorses this Monsanto GMO product?
> 
> I hope not.


Those are Google ads and are determined by the cookies on your computer.

PS does not support or recommend any advertiser unless noted otherwise in reviews.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad to hear it. Thanks.


----------

